# 4 and a 1/2 pounder



## GiG_A_BitE (Aug 8, 2008)

Went at noon today and got 10 bass in the 1-2 pound range and then landed a nice one. I used plastic worms and caught most in deep holes .


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow thats a nice fish. Thanks for the report


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice fish. sounds like a good day.


----------



## BassMasterSon! (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice catch man! Ill take that fishin any day.


----------



## fishhunter38 (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice Bass!!!!:clap


----------



## fishhunter38 (Feb 24, 2009)

nice bass!


----------

